# Halloween cakes



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm, I could only get one image in. Can anyone out there help me?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by only getting one image in. I see links to 2 different cakes...really cool btw..especially the zombie hands one!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Those look good. What are the hands made of?


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Deadna, but I thought at least one image (Zombie cake) was visible in the post. I have to keep trying to figure out how to make both images visible. 

The fingers are made from Witches' finger cookies, the recipe we used is on allrecipes.com They are quite tasty.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

great cakes!!


----------

